

Ask HN: What would you charge for a PHP A/B testing license? - briancray

I have released a PHP-based A/B testing app called phpA/B that's free for personal use, but I'd like to do a paid commercial license.<p>What do you think would be appropriate pricing/licensing options?<p>See the app at http://phpabtest.com
======
JangoSteve
Perhaps you should A/B test a few different price points.

On a serious note, are you thinking a one-time unlimited use fee or a
recurring monthly or yearly rate? Also, I noticed on the "Begin Testing" page
that you require Google Analytics for it to work. Have you considered using
the Analytics API so the user doesn't have to deal with a separate interface
to set it up?

~~~
briancray
Is charging monthly for a license that you download a common practice?
Obviously, a recurring pricing structure would be my preference if that's
realistic. My initial idea was a yearly license.

On the Analytics API front, I have plans to use the API for a SaaS model later
on, but right now I wanted to give developers a tool for running flexible but
simple server side tests.

~~~
JangoSteve
Perhaps you could charge a one-time fee for the download, and then charge an
additional recurring rate for the convenience of using the online interface
when you develop that in the future.

~~~
briancray
Thanks for the advice Steve!

